# tri-vane vanishing rest?



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

anyone see or try this new tri-v vanishing rest ? looks great in the video but havent seen them anywhare to buy yet


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

They have them on the shelves at Bass Pro, sold 3 today at the classic..
Pretty awesome rest, works flawlessly........:thumb:


----------



## henkiller2333 (May 8, 2006)

they work awsome i have a freind that has it on his omen with fobs and it drops away on time.bass pro has them and freddie bear sports in tinley has them


----------



## bluelund79 (Aug 12, 2008)

Got one on my TurboHawk. SO far, so good with it. It really moves out of the way fast, that is for sure. Hopefully it will stand up to some use over time...


----------



## RICH L (Feb 27, 2005)

If you are interested in that type of rest, try the Athens Omega. It has more bells and whistles and it has both vertical and horizontal adjustments. I have one on my Mathews Drenalin and no tuning problems whatsoever.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

RICH L said:


> If you are interested in that type of rest, try the Athens Omega. It has more bells and whistles and it has both vertical and horizontal adjustments. I have one on my Mathews Drenalin and no tuning problems whatsoever.


Can you shoot fobs through that one???


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you very much guys i may just have to try this little gizmo now !


----------



## bagel77 (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey I have a question. I have been hearing about people using this rest and shooting fobs. But on the website it says it can shoot fobs. You guys had any problems??


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

bagel77 said:


> Hey I have a question. I have been hearing about people using this rest and shooting fobs. But on the website it says it can shoot fobs. You guys had any problems??


My buddy has one on his GT500 and he was shooting fobs the other day while we were practicing for our antelope hunt.. They flew awesome for him...:thumb:


----------



## MNTreeClimber (Mar 3, 2006)

The only thing I don'tlike about this rest is the open mechanicals. If you look at the bottom of the rest I can see the arms and springs in the wide open. This would be a problem for me in the freezing weather as well as maybe pushing through the brush. It does function exactly as advertised though. Pretty slick. If they can protect it better I might consider one.


----------



## Sideways (Feb 13, 2006)

I've got a Tri-Van on my SQ2 and love it. 
I was a die hard Biscuit fan before switching to the Tri-Van

I don't shoot FOB's so I cannot comment on how they work. 

As far as the open mechanicals of the rest and bad weather, it remains to be seen but I am not concerned.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

to bad cabelas dont carry these kinds of rests . i think im still gonna look into getting it or the athens omega i just like the whole concept of them and their ability.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

One for sale in the classifieds- BRAND NEW.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

after reading aLL the input and analizing the 2 ive decided to go with the athens omega its more money but that prolly means its a little better also.


----------



## archery ham (Jul 26, 2007)

*My email today.....*

_Thanks for contacting us. The FAQ’s at midatlanticarchery.com address this question. We don’t recommend shooting FOBs through the Tri-Van. Thanks again and best of luck this year.

Michael P. Homan
National Technical Representative
Pro Staff Manager_

I looked at a Tri Van today. I saw good clearance. I might try it anyway.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

*update on the rest*

i wouldnt recomend these rests , they are heavy loud and not that easy to setup, i sent mine back to the co. which costed me but its worth it cause i was not gonna be stuck with a $100 pos rest i cant use. i now put a qad ultra rest on for the same price and this thing is flawless, take these words of advice and save yourself a hassle if your looking for a new rest .


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

airwolf said:


> i wouldnt recomend these rests , they are heavy loud and not that easy to setup, i sent mine back to the co. which costed me but its worth it cause i was not gonna be stuck with a $100 pos rest i cant use. i now put a qad ultra rest on for the same price and this thing is flawless, take these words of advice and save yourself a hassle if your looking for a new rest .


Odd, I set one up on my primary hunting bow just yesterday. Within 10 minutes of bolting it one I was shooting good groups at 60 yards with fixed blade broadheads.

I found mine to be no louder than my trophy taker rests.

As far as the weight goes, I did not weigh it, but it was not noticably heavier than a TTFC rest?

Calling this rest a POS is a little harsh, IMO.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Big Country said:


> Odd, I set one up on my primary hunting bow just yesterday. Within 10 minutes of bolting it one I was shooting good groups at 60 yards with fixed blade broadheads.
> 
> I found mine to be no louder than my trophy taker rests.
> 
> ...


which one did you have thou? i had the athens omega and had numerous issues with it ( i wasnt up for the challenge ) so i now have a QAd and im not looking back.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

bagel77 said:


> Hey I have a question. I have been hearing about people using this rest and shooting fobs. But on the website it says it can shoot fobs. You guys had any problems??


Shot 1,000s of FOBs thru TriVan Vanishing rest, no problem whatsoever.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

RICH L said:


> If you are interested in that type of rest, try the Athens Omega. It has more bells and whistles and it has both vertical and horizontal adjustments. I have one on my Mathews Drenalin and no tuning problems whatsoever.


I can't get Athen's Omgea Elite rest to work with FOBs. But no problem with Tri-Van.

Anyone has similar observations ?

Thanks


----------



## Badgerjeff (Nov 15, 2006)

*Tri-Van*

We have sold alot of these rest in the last 2 month, work great.


----------



## Dan7168 (Apr 20, 2009)

Have one on my PSE XFORCE GX and it works great. Only thing I dont like it the bottom "brush" is plastic and kinda noisey on the draw.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

airwolf said:


> i wouldnt recomend these rests , they are heavy loud and not that easy to setup, i sent mine back to the co. which costed me but its worth it cause i was not gonna be stuck with a $100 pos rest i cant use. i now put a qad ultra rest on for the same price and this thing is flawless, take these words of advice and save yourself a hassle if your looking for a new rest .





airwolf said:


> which one did you have thou? i had the athens omega and had numerous issues with it ( i wasnt up for the challenge ) so i now have a QAd and im not looking back.


I am a little confused, which rest are you referring to in the top quote?


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

Bowbuster said:


> Can you shoot fobs through that one???


I can't get FOB to work with Omega Elite, only the Tri-Van works so far.


----------

